# FreeBSD Gaming ....new videos



## christhegeek (Oct 3, 2021)

*FreeBSD Gaming ....new videos*





_View: https://youtu.be/6gGBrxt-5xw_





_View: https://youtu.be/_d-TmBhHu_U_





_View: https://youtu.be/fGJzvVkoLyE_





_View: https://youtu.be/NnaWImNrP_8_





_View: https://youtu.be/hjdkBXX8LOM_


----------



## christhegeek (Oct 3, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/OVDZ_1apGao_





_View: https://youtu.be/XwxPyw8DodE_





_View: https://youtu.be/EnvL8GNOX3w_





_View: https://youtu.be/Gdgigvv7vNE_


----------



## christhegeek (Oct 20, 2021)

This game can be played on FreeBSD  Sorry this video is just to see the gameplay i've deleted my stream from my channel of this game cause i forgot to do the sound trick




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zm5M1Y8ILtI_


----------



## christhegeek (Oct 20, 2021)

PuppetCombo makes some very interesting games that can be played with proton see here my video playing Nun Massacre on FreeBSD




_View: https://youtu.be/FRSlz_pLfrg_

You can even be a patreon and get more games or find more on itch.io


----------



## christhegeek (Oct 20, 2021)

Slender The Arrival 




_View: https://youtu.be/cU5B6dOsqnM_


----------



## christhegeek (Oct 20, 2021)

Little Nightmares 2 




_View: https://youtu.be/4cM57NVZmco_


----------

